# Singaporeans in Auckland



## jolee307

Shouting out to all Singaporeans living in Auckland. 

I'm keen to get to know more Singaporeans in Auckland. Been here for a few years and only get to meet a handful. 


Jo


----------



## kerl

hi, i'm from malaysia.. nice to hear from singaporean.. its hard to find malaysia here..


----------



## mellamoelise

jolee307 said:


> Shouting out to all Singaporeans living in Auckland.
> 
> I'm keen to get to know more Singaporeans in Auckland. Been here for a few years and only get to meet a handful.
> 
> 
> Jo



Hi Jo!

My name's Elise, 23 yr old heading to Auckland with a working holiday visa in September/October. As the RWC is going on at that time, I'm quite worried that job opportunities will be scarce. I can't go earlier cos of my current job and I can't go later because then my visa will expire. 

If you do have any contacts for job opportunities or if you are looking to rent out a room let me know okay?

Thank you so much in advance!! 

Elise


----------



## hannahbaby

jolee307 said:


> Shouting out to all Singaporeans living in Auckland.
> 
> I'm keen to get to know more Singaporeans in Auckland. Been here for a few years and only get to meet a handful.
> 
> 
> Jo


Hi all!!!! Ive been here since Sept and was lucky to get a perm job within 2 weeks here. I'm with my Malaysian BF...but yet found any fren who i can do girlie things with. I'm working in a Kiwi dominated company and its hard to break into their circle. 

I am keen and desperate to make more frens- Shame lol
Text me:eyebrows:


----------



## amandalxw

*any singaporeans in auckland?*

Hi there. Any sgreans in auckland ?


----------



## amandalxw

Hi there.. anyone still keento make frends n hang out?
Amanda from sg....


----------



## power988

yeah.. how life in auckland.


----------



## amandalxw

hmm.. nothing interesting so far. r u in akl ?


----------



## power988

drop u a private msg.


----------



## power988

can't send you a private msg. yes.. i am in auckland.


----------



## amandalxw

lets catch up if you have time?


----------



## power988

sure. let do a private chat.. think u needs to do 5 post before private chat can be activated.


----------



## amandalxw

ic.. no wonder cannot find any link.


----------



## Jollypudding

power988 said:


> can't send you a private msg. yes.. i am in auckland.


Hi there. Noted this is pretty recent as well. I've been living in Auckland for the past year and would like to shout out to fellow Singaporeans!


----------



## 01chs110

Shout out to all - I am moving to Auckland in March to work. Would love to meet up with all Singaporeans and to bounce some ideas / hear suggestions about life/working in Auckland. Cheers.


----------



## Jollypudding

Hi 01chs110 will be keen to catch up with you and your family. Do drop a note when you have arrived!


----------



## 01chs110

Hello Jollypudding, I am arriving alone. Have a few questions about the relocation to Auckland and living there so was wondering if you are free to oblige  Happy to meet you too once I arrive.


----------



## Jollypudding

Hi there, 

Sure feel free to ask any questions! Now too sure if you can private message or you want to ask them here!


----------



## 01chs110

Hello! You have chosen to not receive PMs so I have written on your visitor page instead. Feel free to reply via PM!


----------



## Jollypudding

Hi there, 

I am unable to pm as I have less than 5 posts. I'll reply ur questions here if you are comfortable with it. 

I moved here with my partner in sept 2011, also via the work to residence visa. We are both auditors working in the big 4 accounting firm back in SG and also here. 

Henderson is pretty far out! We live in a suburb called Mount Eden which is a 30 min bus ride from the CBD during peak hours. Generally trains are not that reliable (think SG case x10 worse). We are pretty lucky cos the buses in our suburb is pretty frequent and pretty reliable. We used to live in the city for a year when we just moved in but living in the suburb is abit more comfy. 

For moving wise, we've got a moving package from our company and we used Allied Pickfords. I don't think that's the best deal u can get cos most corporates usually use pricier movers (let's be honest). Mattresses here are expensive (we moved a mattress from SG as well) but television sets are pretty alright, especially with sales. But I would think it may be easier for you to move them over if u are to get moving service. Would your new place have a TV set? Most rented places would include tv (furnished) so you may not need to bring one. Electronics generally are slightly pricier than in SG but u can get cheap and useful applicants from stores like the Warehouse so I don't think you need to bring much. 

I guess the most important thing would be why you want to move over to Auckland. Auckland is a lot less busy than Singapore and that means less options and nightlife which I feel most Singaporeans may find that the toughest to adapt. There aren't many Singaporeans here as well (there's a Singaporean Auckland club) as compared to other nationalities so may be tougher to get social support as well. Would be good to remember the reason why you choose to move over and stick with it  

Hope that clarifies, would be so much easier to msg you privately, will do so when I'm able to!


----------



## power988

Hello singaporeans.. counts me in. Let do a pm.


----------



## 01chs110

Hello Jollypudding

Thanks for your lengthy response. 

Hmm, I realised that but needed a place to stay with temporarily as I get familiar and explore suburbs. It's also kind of hard to rent when one is not in NZ. Oh I see; so most people drive and park in CBD? I was looking at monthly leases in the CBD and they seem quite expensive. 

That's nice; my company is only reimbursing me up to a certain amount for relocation (which isn't much) so I may not be able to bring my mattress over. What you mentioned sounds correct too regarding the prices/variety one can find in NZ.

I think that's fine with me; I am not into nightlife but more into the outdoors/stay at home so that's fine with me. How have you found Auckland thus far?

I think you can get to PM by just posting a random reply (5 posts minimum)! 

Shout out to other Singaporeans - please PM me if you wish to stay in contact.


----------



## Jollypudding

Sure thing!


----------



## Alxw

*hello*

hi guys, i am pretty new to this page.

my husband and I are going over to NZ in Apr this year. Hopefully to get a job and get qualified with an visa.

A little background, Husband is a network engineer with 4 years odds of experience.
And i graduate w construction management, working experience was before i got my degree. And i did a career switch after my deg, in sales.

Hoping to meet singaporeans when we are there in April !


----------



## Jollypudding

Hi Alxw, great to hear! which city in NZ are u intending to move to?


----------



## Jollypudding

Yup sure! Are you intending to move to NZ as well?


----------



## 01chs110

Hello, are you going to Auckland and moving any stuff there or just feeling the ground? 



Alxw said:


> hi guys, i am pretty new to this page.
> 
> my husband and I are going over to NZ in Apr this year. Hopefully to get a job and get qualified with an visa.
> 
> A little background, Husband is a network engineer with 4 years odds of experience.
> And i graduate w construction management, working experience was before i got my degree. And i did a career switch after my deg, in sales.
> 
> Hoping to meet singaporeans when we are there in April !


----------



## Alxw

Jollypudding said:


> Yup sure! Are you intending to move to NZ as well?


intending to move over to auckland. get a job which is the most important now.


----------



## Alxw

01chs110 said:


> Hello, are you going to Auckland and moving any stuff there or just feeling the ground?


don't think I'm moving stuff over yet. feel ground, test water, get job. hopefully settle down :fingers crossed:


----------



## 01chs110

I see. I was planning to ship stuff over soon from Singapore to Auckland so was kind of looking for people to see if there's anyone to consolidate shipping with. Shout out to anyone who is in Singapore and looking to share sea freight! 

Anyway, good luck in the search and if you are in the Auckland area during that time, I would be happy to meet up.


----------



## Alxw

ahhh.. i will be there mid april. would you be there by any chance? 

need all the luck in the world now. if we happen to land in one, we can see how things can be worked out.


----------

